# Can anyone give me advice?



## kayainsworth@hotmail.com (Oct 31, 2013)

I just received my CPC certification and have the apprentice status attached.  I am having trouble finding jobs that do not require at least two years experience. How can I get an employer to give me a chance to gain the experience? Is there anyone who has been in this situation before who can give me some advice regarding gaining experience?  Thanks!


----------



## lindaconway (Nov 1, 2013)

I would suggest looking for a medical receptionist/front desk job, or an entry-level billing position. It's hard to jump into an office as a coder with no experience. Good luck! I understand your frustration.


----------



## mlbaker1974 (Nov 4, 2013)

Have you thought about finding an internship in your area, that can help with the experience and sometimes can work into a coding position at the company you intern for.  Other than that look for jobs in coding areas you are strong in.  I know that most employers say that they require experience but sometimes they are willing to train the right person.


----------



## dyates (Nov 4, 2013)

I would network with your local chapter.  Usually there is someone at the meeting that knows of someone who is willing to give a CPC-A a chance!  The internship program through AAPC is excellent idea too.

Good Luck!

Diana Yates


----------



## Melissasuewashburn (Nov 5, 2013)

You might look at applying for coding positions at larger clinics who have a large billing department (which is what I did when I graduated in July '13) or even an acutal billing company (I know several students that graduated around the same time as myself that got jobs in a local billing company). Part of the reason I recommend this over a small clinic is that many small clinics may only employ one or potentially two coders, whereas the larger clinics may employ 3 or more coders which makes it easier for them to absorb the productivity loss of hiring a brand-new coder. I know that my boss specifically told me that she prefers newer coders because it means we are more open to learning the way the clinic works/flows without comparing it to another job experience.


----------

